# Dog Daycare



## EmmaRose1

Hi, 

I have a 3 year old Bichon Frise and due to new work commitments, I am looking for a Dog Daycare service in the Liverpool L6 area to look after him through the day Mon-Fri. Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## Canine Culture

Hi There!
I'm in the Manchester area, this may be too far for you but I could offer pick-up service on Monday morning and drop-off Friday evening if this would be of interest to you?
For more information or any questions feel free to give me a call or a text!
Laura
07824479364


----------



## DOGPERSON

Not looking at dissing all day care places ..

but this is maybe something you ought consider. A few day care places have very indifferent staff as they are lowly paid and not that into dogs. Often putting a sensitive dog in among all other level of excited or fearful dogs for the day can do their head in and give them behavioral problems afterwards.

An alternative is like the previous commenter said, where people pick up your dog and mind it under supervision with a limited number of other dogs. Or get your dog walked off lead in the morning, tire it out and it will be ready to see you rested and energized in the afternoon.


----------



## treat me nice of York

This is why I set up my buisness. I only take four dogs at a time and they all have to be small sociable breeds. Not all doggy day care places are bad.


----------



## Polimba

treat me nice of York said:


> This is why I set up my buisness. I only take four dogs at a time and they all have to be small sociable breeds. Not all doggy day care places are bad.


Why do they have to be small breeds? And what do you count as a sociable breed? Sorry just interested as I'd ask the same question if that's how you advertise.


----------



## Guest

i live in the liverpool area and i also have a bichon frise who is 5. i could look after him


----------



## Guest

holyshihtzu said:


> i live in the liverpool area and i also have a bichon frise who is 5. i could look after him


I have no words


----------



## Guest

i have my own dog walking/pet sitting service 'stay pawsitive ' i don't charge


----------



## Dogless

holyshihtzu said:


> i have my own dog walking/pet sitting service 'stay pawsitive ' i don't charge


Why don't you charge?


----------



## astro2011

holyshihtzu said:


> i have my own dog walking/pet sitting service 'stay pawsitive ' i don't charge


You mean you just walk dogs because you want too? Your on JSA so I don't think you have your own business.


----------



## treat me nice of York

Hi everyone, at treat me nice we only board small dogs no bigger than a cocker spaniel. We dont believe that small dogs really enjoy kennel experiences. Our own three dogs went once and believe me never again. The kennels were reputable but not right for our girls who love comfortable homely surroundings. Also we like all of our guests to be sociable with other dogs. We only take four at a time so 24 hour care can be given to all guests. Our clients love the fact that their precious pet is enjoying a home from home experience. We are a small buisness and can afford to choose our guests accordingly.
We also offer our other services which include all breeds, its just the day care and boarding that is aimed at small dogs.


----------



## newfiesmum

holyshihtzu said:


> i have my own dog walking/pet sitting service 'stay pawsitive ' i don't charge


People who go ordering business cards and stuff from Vistaprint are starting a business. Nobody is going to do it free of charge if they are going to all that trouble. You also need insurance and a CRB check, both of which cost money.


----------

